# Building new computer.



## Scream (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, I'm not sure if this is the place to post this, since well, it doesn't fit exclusively into any category. I figured this would either be the closest to what I wanted, or, the furthest away.

I have the urge to build a new computer, I mean build loosely, and more... get lot's of help and put it together like legos with the help of friends that can act as "supervising adults"

But in all seriousness, I want to make sure I don't leave anything out. So, rather than tell the things I need, I'm going to say the things I can salvage.

Video card.
512 RAM (4 slots of 128).
Mouse, keyboard, headphones, mic.
CD/DVD-Rom.
Monitor (If I have to, I'd rather not).

I know a lot of the things I need, but, I know I would leave something out.

I'm not a computer retard, but, I deal more with programming, and less with hardware. So, please, if you can restrict it to laymans terms I would be appreciative. I also can't really safely go over $500-$600 tops... By safely I mean my wife would probably tear my manhood from something that I don't want it torn from. Obviously cheaper is better =/.

If this is too much info to ask, I understand


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Well. Hate to say it, but if you want a new motherboard, you are probably not going to be able to use all that RAM. 512 is not really that much anymore. Plus, most new motherboards do not have 4 slots of the same type. You can get 1gig of DDR2 RAM for about 100 USD

As far as your video card goes, you need to know what kind of card it is. PCI, AGP, or PCI-Express. AGP is going out of style, and if you have an AGP card your options are limited on motherboards. You can easily find out what kind of card it is by looking at the slot it fits into. AGP slots are usually a dark color and the card itself has a piece that clips into a bracket on the slot. PCI-E cards are the same way, but slightly different. PCI-E slots have a clip as well but the little tab kind of sticks up a bit, like a twisted looking piece of plastic. Regular PCI slots are normally white and have no clips at all, and the cards just slip right into them. Also, normally, there are more than one of the PCI slots.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

For just average home/office use, I think 512 is fairly suitable (I'm using 512 on a rig, and it works just fine).
Lets see..

Motherboard
Vid card (can be integrated into motherboard, if you're not really gaming)
RAM
keyboard/mouse
Harddrive
case
CD/DVD drive(s)
and any accessories, like mics, etc..

www.newegg.com is a good source


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Basically, the two biggest things in order to help you with this are to find out what kind of budget you have and also what do you plan to do with your computer? Do you plan to play games, surf the web, edit video, etc, etc.

That way, we can help fit the best rig to you.

Cheers!


----------

